# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  " high Key "

## عبدالله الشيخ

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*  
*تحيه عطره للجميع* 
*أول محاولة لي في تصوير بنوع* 
*high Key* 
 


*نتطلع بأنتقادكم البناء* 
*تحياتي العطره / عبدالله الشيخ*

----------


## دانة الشوق

وااااااااااااااااو الصورة واللي فيها جناااااااااااااااان

الله يخليها لكم ياااااااارب

وربي يديم هالبصمة التصويرية 

لا عدمناك أخ بيننا 


تقبل مروري 

أختك .. الشـــــــــــــ دانــــــــــــة وق

----------


## @Abu Ali@

بسلمواااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## hope

*الصوره رووعـهـ* 

*الله يخليه \ هآ ليكم يآرب* 

*تسلم يمييينك* 

*دمت مبدع ،،*

*تحياتي*

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

> وااااااااااااااااو الصورة واللي فيها جناااااااااااااااان
> 
> الله يخليها لكم ياااااااارب 
> وربي يديم هالبصمة التصويرية  
> لا عدمناك أخ بيننا  
> 
> تقبل مروري  
> 
> أختك .. الشـــــــــــــ دانــــــــــــة وق



./.... دانة الشوق ..../.

تحياتي العطره لك وشكراً على إبداء الرأي بالصورة 

دمتـ بأفضل حله .... عبدالله

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

> بسلمواااااااااااااااااااا



 
... اشكر تواجدكـ ... عبداللهـ

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..

اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



ماش ـاء الله تبارك الرح ـمن ..


الله يـ خ ـليها ويـ ح ـفظها هالأمووره ..


واللقطـه ج ـميله بقوووه .. دقه لا متناهيه ..


س ـلمت يمناك وروع ـة ع ـدستك المميزه ..


ع ـطاك ربي الـ ع ـافيه ..


ولا ع ـدمنا ج ـديدك ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## كبرياء

*تصوير حلوو ...~* 
*آلله يخليهآ لآهلهآ ..* 
*ويحفظهآ ويحرسهآ من العين ...* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه* 
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآء ...~*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم ،،*

*صورهـ روعهـ ،،*

*والأحلى القميلهـ الأمورهـ إلا في الصورهـ* 

*ربي يخليهآ ويحفظهآ لأهلهآ ،،*

*مآشاء الله عليك عبدالله عدستك رآئعه :)* 

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*التصوير بالهاي كي كان عدنا زمان أمنية و حلم بس ألحين أهي صارت متاحة و النتيجة اتجنن*

*بس ما قلتي لينا ويش هي كاميتش علشان يمكن انقلد*

*و شكرا*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..




ماشاء الله ..


تصوير جداً رااائع..


الله يحفظها ويخليها لأهلها يارب..



تسلم الأيادي..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..



دمت بعين المولى الجليل...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بتجنن

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ما شاء الله تصوير رائعـــ والقمورهـ ولا احلى* 

*ربي يخليها ويحفظها بعينه التي لا تنام* 
*يعطيكـ ربي الف عافيهـ* 
*وبنتظار ابداعتك القادمه*

----------

